# Repticon Columbia July 14 - 15



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2012, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00

If you would like to book tables please contact: 

Monica VanderWaal 
[email protected]



For more information: South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show in Columbia


----------

